# mmm - guys only (well mainly?)



## Captain Moonlight (Jan 19, 2007)

http://www.the-boobytrap.com/

certainly worth a look!


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Mwaahaha....I only managed 11 seconds, and then thought f'k it, so stopped moving the cursor :lol:


----------



## Captain Moonlight (Jan 19, 2007)

ah i hear ya! 11 seconds yeah thats about the reality of it

However the second level is worth getting to...if ya can just focus fe a little longer :wink:


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

Captain Moonlight said:


> ah i hear ya! 11 seconds yeah thats about the reality of it
> 
> However the second level is worth getting to...if ya can just focus fe a little longer :wink:


Well the third level is pretty good too! :lol:


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

Captain Moonlight said:


> ah i hear ya! 11 seconds yeah thats about the reality of it
> 
> However the second level is worth getting to...if ya can just focus fe a little longer :wink:


Well the third level is pretty good too! :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Got down to 9 seconds on level 3 (several times :roll: )..

Anyone completed it??


----------



## Captain Moonlight (Jan 19, 2007)

Third level is impossible... think she bends over for completing that level!


----------



## Angela (Jan 18, 2008)

er.....i can't see the link that you gave

lightning


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol:

11 seconds aswell


----------



## Captain Moonlight (Jan 19, 2007)

Angela - UNLUCKY! lol... it would be too saucy for your eyes..maybe its best you dont see it lol

link still works on mine!


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Wish I has a touch screen


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

Bahama Mama's :lol:


----------

